# Excel Datei Blattschutz



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2005)

Hai,

bei uns im Intranet gibt es eine Excel Datei zur Berechnung von Leasingmodellen.
Das ganze ist bis auf die Eingabefelder geschützt. Ich kann mir die Datei aber auf meinem Rechner speichern.

Nun möchte ich die Berechnungen aber auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Dies geht aber nicht da ein Blattschutz besteht und ein Kennwort verlangt wird.

Kann ich dies Kennwort umgehen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McVader83 (19. Mai 2005)

Früher war immer ein einfacher Trick, die ganze Seite zu kopieren und in ein neues Blatt einzufügen. Da kommt der Blattschutz nicht mit. Ich weiss aber nicht ob das bei Excel XP noch geht.
Quelle: http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme156/article1888555.html

Hab das eben mal getestet... Scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2005)

Hai,

bei XP gehts es leider nicht   .

Die Funktion Blatt verschieben/kopiern ist nicht anwählbar.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Suchfunktion (20. Mai 2005)

Hi!

[Klugscheiss]
Frag doch einfach mal nach dem Passwort?
Die sollen sich mal nich so anstellen und das Ding rausruecken.. n bissel Social Engineering dann passt das schon  *fg*
[/Klugscheiss]


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay und jetz zum spassigen Teil (fuer den Fall dass das Passwort abhanden gekommen ist, was wir natuerlich nicht hoffen wollen! Denk dran: Cracken ist und bleibt illegal! Wenn die das mitbekommen, dass du das ohne Einwilligung tust, dann hast du ein Problem! Das wuerde sicher gegen ne meeeenge Paragraphen eurer Betriebsordnung verstossen) :
http://www.google.de/search?q="passwort+herausfinden"++excel&hl=de&lr=&start=10&sa=N

Da gibt es eine menge legaler kleiner Programme (auch t00lz genannt.. uhm.. lol) die dir bei deiner arbeit helfen!
Such dir einfach etwas raus 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfg
Suchfunktion


//Nachtrag:
Achja, was McVader83 wohl eher meinte war -> STRG+A -> STRG+C -> [neues dokument] -> STRG+V 
Also einfach alles makieren, kopieren und in ein neues Dokument einfuegen.. uhm.. sollte eigentlich klappen *glaub*


----------



## McVader83 (20. Mai 2005)

*hust*
Ich glaube es sollte nicht das Problem sein, das gesamte Arbeitsblatt zu markieren, Strg-C zu drücken, ein neues Arbeitsblatt zu öffnen und Strg-V zu rücken...


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2005)

Hai,

das ist auch kein Problem.   

Nur funktioniert es leider nicht, wegen dem Schutz.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McVader83 (20. Mai 2005)

Das ist echt komisch... Bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei. Vielleicht wurde "Geschütze Zellen anwählen" deaktiviert.

Dann Lösungsvorschlag Nummer 2: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ein Tool im Internet gefunden, mit dem man bei Word Dokumenten die Passwörter knacken kann. Das Problem dabei ist, das es Shareware war und nur die ersten 3 Buchstaben des Passwortes zeigt. In dem Fall wo ich es brauchte hat es auch geholfen, denn da hat ein Kunde lediglich sein Passwort vergessen und ich konnte ihm so auf die Sprünge helfen.
http://www.passwordrecoverytools.com/
Leider unterstützt das Programm nicht das Bearbeiten sondern nur das Öffnen von Excel Dokumenten. Aber ich bin mir sicher das man nach etwas Suchen im Internet auch andere Tools findet... Nur Vorsicht: Hier begibst du dich in einen ziemlich grauen Bereich. Sollte das rauskommen, ist es ein fristloser Kündigungsgrund.


----------

